# Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*R32 on ITB’s Video clip link on page 3!*

























This is still a work in progress as there is much tidying up to do with the wiring and generally making the bay look pretty. I thought you may find this of interest so I will post up regular updates as the car should be mapped later this week on DTA P8 Pro. 
The spec is an Audi TT 3.2 (BHE engine code) with Schrick 264/268 cams, flowed head, Jenvey 45mm throttle housings on a custom mage Grant Motorsport manifold. Custom made exhaust with 6 branch tubular manifold. It’s running off a modified O2A box with 4.24 final drive, TDi 5th gear and Quaife ATB diff, Helix Autosport clutch, VW Motorsport front engine mount. VW Motorsport gearshift tower & cables. Serious modifications to the front panel to lower the radiator and get the heat shield into position. Bonnet pins will be required before anyone asks where the catch has gone! There is also an addition of an oil cooler in the lower bumper vent and one additional fan still to be fitted to the front side of the radiator.
Those of you familiar with the 3.2 should spot the individual coil packs have been replaced with a modified VR6 coil pack. I have something lined up to fit in the coil pack recess to tidy the rocker cover. You may remember the old 2.8 24v I was running had a polished cover but I can’t be bothered cleaning the damn thing every time I take it out in the rain hence the red powder coat. I live in England not sunny LA!
Any way finally had the engine running yesterday and it started and held on the run in map with out any problems. Hopefully the dyno mapping will go well although I think the CAT in the exhaust may be restrictive as to will the 3 silencer cans. The trouble with a free flow exhaust on this engine is serious noise levels so a compromise must be had.
P.S. I have a 28 second MPEG file of the engine running on idle should anyone wish to upload it and throw on a link?
Big thanks to Grant Motorsport so far and I can't wait to drive it.








_Modified by Vento_Gareth at 1:46 PM 5-5-2006_


_Modified by Vento_Gareth at 11:03 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Vento_Gareth)*

nice. Love to see some pics from a little farther out to see the entire engine bay.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

i don't think you will have issues with the cats, these 3.2's need some back pressure!
Can't wait to see what this does power wise, might have to swap my set up over to the R32!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (95GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLX* »_i don't think you will have issues with the cats, these 3.2's need some back pressure!
Can't wait to see what this does power wise, might have to swap my set up over to the R32!


Anthony if you do that, please don't cut the hood, I remember seeing your R32 @ Atco the 1st time you took it out, was the first R I saw up close hope you get more power without cutting it up.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

makes me wanna add 12 more valves and .4 more liters. lol.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (subrosasix)*

Bad Azz....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Vento_Gareth)*

Now, that's what we used to call "rope-a-DOPE"! :thumbup;


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow looks like nice setup


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (russiandub)*

radical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (95GLX)*

Haven't heard from you in a while Anthony, how are things going? I was just saying to Paul Horrocks AKA PhatVR6 last night that we hadn't spoken to you for ages. Have you still got the ITB 12v or are you playing with the R32 now?
To the other chap earlier, no more shots of the engine bay till it's finished as right now it is a right mess and there is lots of finishing off to be done.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Gareth!
Paul told me yesterday she's up and running. Looking good though I have heartburn over that fuel feed line. Swap that hose end to a 45 or 90 as that hose will fail if left.
R


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Gareth-
Absolutly stunning, when I get mine back together, I may have to consider ITBs instead of slapping on a turbo, F'in sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8t (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Vento_Gareth)*

dam nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

To right mate, ditch the idea of the turbo and go for a real engine. Just kidding, turbo 24v is mad to but I like the throttle response and noise to much to go for forced induction.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Vento_Gareth)*

Here, you can host the file yourself for free. It's a pretty good web hosting service!
http://putfile.com

Also, very nice but as I said in the post made in the R32 forum, I personally can not justify the cost of this entire setup for the addtional amount of horsepower and torque you are going to make... unless you are willing to provide dyno plots when you run the dyno, also if you are *willing* to provide us with the cost of this setup, broken down piece by piece, that would be nice as well.
Overall, very nice and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Justin-R32)*

wow.... i absolutly NEED to hear this thing, finally someone with the desire and money to do it. lets hear it








cheers


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (VR6 BeelzeDub)*

I have always wanted to see a nice all motor 3.2 ! I bet that thing sounds absolutely sick! I can host the video....


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (PhReE)*

I already told him where he can host the file for free and reliably!!
Where you at bro?!
Post up the video!


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (Justin-R32)*

nice work man way to keep it fresh!!!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Teaser pictures of my R32 on ITB’s (kevinmacd)*











_Modified by Zwei komma acht T at 11:12 AM 3-20-2006_


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

I took a look at the size of the video clip, it's 8MB and I think it's too big to post. It's only of the car at idle anyway. I will post a shorter clip after the mapping with the engine revving so you can hear the full range of the engine noise.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

i cant wait to see what sort of numbers you are going to make. my ITB setup is in the making right now


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

holy balls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any car on ITBs is a dream!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (n0rdicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex* »_holy balls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any car on ITBs is a dream!

sound clip please







that car sounds sick even in stock form


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

It's actually in a Vento/Jetta Mk3 not an R32 - he just took the best part from the R








Has been in PVW. Very nice car too


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

A video clip will be up soon, the guy mapping my car can't get on mine for another week, he is fully booked up. Trust me, I will hook you up with the best engine noise you have ever heard.


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

can't wait to hear it, my ears are hurting with anticipation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

is this the 2.8 bottom end?


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

yes and no, it is 3.2L, which is a stroker version of the 2.8L, same bore, longer stroke, just a bit more information, the 3.2L head will not fit the 2.8L block, both are 24v, but the 3.2L head flows much better due to a little bit different port design, bolt holes are different too


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

email the file to scottz{at}wi{dot}rr{dot}com and i'll host it for ya


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

I reallllly want to hear the sound clip (if not a video) of this. Amazing work!


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

this is going to be a beast. cant wait for a video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (ChristoffRudolff)*

you make my 3.1 mk3 gti 24v sync look crappy nice setup


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

Actually I am pretty sure the 3.2L has a bigger bore AND longer stroke than the 2.8L.


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Actually I am pretty sure the 3.2L has a bigger bore AND longer stroke than the 2.8L.

correct, my bad; 84x95.9 -3.2L 81x90.3 -2.8L


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

Someone please, please host that clip. Or email it to me at [email protected] and I'll host it. Get on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gr8Scott95 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_Someone please, please host that clip. Or email it to me at [email protected] and I'll host it. Get on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't think it's a matter of hosting the clip. I don't think the clip exsists yet.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

I do have a clip but I already said it's 8MB and it's only running at idle. I don't have a home computer and I can't send out files over 3MB from work! I will upload a shorter clip just as soon as the engine is mapped. Right now the guy I trust with the mapping is fully booked so I am waiting.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

looks like nice work.. lately we have switched over to short ram with a single throttle body vs the itbs.. i would really love to see a engine dyno comparison on your r motor between your itbs and a well thought out single tb short ram.. as good as the itbs looked on our motor the single tb worked better time after time


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

It's funny you should mention the single throttle body, I was only talking last week to GMS about the Seat touring car set-up which is a single. Grant already has plans to develope the large single front mounted throttle kit with carbon air scoop as the next step forward for R32 tuning. You are correct, the single kit on the touring cars in the UK deliver more power. I'm following a natural progression with mine and it will be an easy change to a front mounted single throttle body at a later date.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_It's funny you should mention the single throttle body, I was only talking last week to GMS about the Seat touring car set-up which is a single. Grant already has plans to develope the large single front mounted throttle kit with carbon air scoop as the next step forward for R32 tuning. You are correct, the single kit on the touring cars in the UK deliver more power. I'm following a natural progression with mine and it will be an easy change to a front mounted single throttle body at a later date.

Glad to hear that your doing whats right and not whats cool. so many on vortex are running standalone and itbs without a clue on whats going on .. just because its the cool thing to do lol.. you will loose some headaches when you switch to a stb setup but it wont look as cool







good luck on your ventures .. aron


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*

Just to have the intake manifold not go over the engine would be an enormous inprovement. 
So this single throttle/short ram air setup like a log manifold ? Is it kinda like what the VR6 turbo guys use ? 
I spent some time last year considering 034EFI as a standalone, which obviously would include a change of throttle bodies to drive by cable. I'm assuming that the options on throttle body sizes is pretty much endless once I'd switch over as long as I build a manifold and ram air to match ?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

i have a log manifold on my 24v 3.1 liter w/ velocity stacks....either the torque curve is ungodly smooth or the torque is just non existant...feels worse then a vtec dohc civic.... but has about 250ish+ hp


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_i have a log manifold on my 24v 3.1 liter w/ velocity stacks....either the torque curve is ungodly smooth or the torque is just non existant...feels worse then a vtec dohc civic.... but has about 250ish+ hp

Do you have a dyno and pics of this setup ?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

i never got the dyno cause matrix/josh was having problems when i went to pick it up after 3 years. But you can get pics @ http://homepage.mac.com/scott.z
go under Volkswagen/Audi Group and you'll see a link @ the top


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_Glad to hear that your doing whats right and not whats cool. so many on vortex are running standalone and itbs without a clue on whats going on .. just because its the cool thing to do lol.. you will loose some headaches when you switch to a stb setup but it wont look as cool
 






good luck on your ventures .. aron 

Depends on your situation, stb with a short ram is easier to tune, and probably better for the street. ITB's are for more high strung cars, and have more power potential given exactly the same mods, the question is what do you want to do.
To really see power with ITB's you need high compression, lots of valve lift and high rpms, if your engine is mildly modded the stb will offer better gains. I don't think anyone runs ITB's to be cool. There's a reason race engines, M cars etc have ITB's and before that individual carbs - with individual throttles / injectors feeding a really built motor you will make more power -especially in the higher rpm's.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_i never got the dyno cause matrix/josh was having problems when i went to pick it up after 3 years. But you can get pics @ http://homepage.mac.com/scott.z
go under Volkswagen/Audi Group and you'll see a link @ the top

I hope you plan to dyno it. Would be interesting to see what you gained with that air box. I'm wondering if you would gain even more if you somehow were able to pressurize the air box, like the OEM air box on dubs ?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

if you knew the condition of the car, you would probably slap me. I am waiting for the builder to get a bearing/pulley sent back to me so I can drive it. 
What airbox are you talking about? I have the manifold and the intake pipe, but I don't know what "airbox" you are talking about...
EDIT: Are you replying to the original poster or to me? Different people, different cars


_Modified by fatfreevw at 12:03 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_... large single front mounted throttle... with air scoop...

Sounds like what I got going on, I like to call it "The Elephant".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

its not a teaser! IT'S FULL ON HARASSMENT!


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_if you knew the condition of the car, you would probably slap me. I am waiting for the builder to get a bearing/pulley sent back to me so I can drive it. 
What airbox are you talking about? I have the manifold and the intake pipe, but I don't know what "airbox" you are talking about...
EDIT: Are you replying to the original poster or to me? Different people, different cars

_Modified by fatfreevw at 12:03 PM 4-7-2006_

I was replying to you. Air box, manifold... I meant the same thing.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

once the car is up and running I plan to dyno it for everyone. This is the master set of JE pistons for a 3.1L 24v. So you can thank me for having to front the money!


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

keep me up to date on those pistons please. I've decided to rework my old 2.8 lump rather than play with the 3.2 (can't afford to replace that if I blow it, 2.8 blocks are cheaper)


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

gareth, get that vid on a cd and post it to me, I'll host it.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

it's very interesting the contrasts you all pose in the single to multiple throttle body comparisons. I would love to see dyno graphs...
vento gareth--have you considered an airbox setup yet? I run carbs on a ram setup as yours and have an engineering friend bugging me to form a box to pull more consistent air. interested in your thoughts and map it so we can see a vid!!


----------



## AzradoVr666 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

what about on the 12v would the head flow enough 2 see good gains up top from a large stb setup?


----------



## AzradoVr666 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (AzradoVr666)*

anybody with first hand experience?


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

vento gareth--have you considered an airbox setup yet? I run carbs on a ram setup as yours and have an engineering friend bugging me to form a box to pull more consistent air. interested in your thoughts and map it so we can see a vid!!
I use to run an airbox on the 2.8 24v set-up, it was restrictive so it was removed.
The chap with the 3.1 litre JE pistons, what size are they? I thought the largest size possible on a 2.8 block was 84.0mm and with the 2.8 crank that gives you 3.0 litre not 3.1? Are you using a different crank to stroke it?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

its been so long, my dumb ass cant remember the bore. I think it was 85mm, but i would totally be guessing. When I get around to it, i'll look again. The crank is untouched


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

The reason I throw the piston size up is I did a 3 litre block from my 2.8 but had a problem with the pistons which destroyed the block. Basically the largest bore size is 84.0mm for the 2.8 block without machining through or going so thin that it blows straight away. Basically, if your running a standard crank I think you are only able to achieve 3.0 litres (3002.5cc) not 3.1 litres. It may be worth checking if you have been sold the idea of a 3.1 when it may not be?


_Modified by Vento_Gareth at 5:21 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

okay i'll keep it in mind...i'll let ya know


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

what size pistons are r32?
I have an spare r32 crank for my old 2.8 block....


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_what size pistons are r32?
I have an spare r32 crank for my old 2.8 block....

84mm


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

Do we have a vid yet?
If you cant host it, pm me and I will get it hosted!
Regards,
Justin


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (roccostud)*

so intense!


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Justin-R32)*

Mapping date now set for the 4th May, the guy recommended for the DTA mapping is on holiday until then, gutted! Still if you want things done right you need to be prepared to wait. I will put the engine clip up after the mapping when everything is crisp and singing the best 24v tune


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Come on bro!!! Give us a teaster vid or something!!
I have been watching this thread for weeks now!!!


















































_Crowd Roars!!!_
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*
*Teaser Vid*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Justin-R32)*

You waiting for magic mr steve(breakdance champ







)? It's supposedly worth the wait from everyone i've heard. Be sure to take a video camera to the rolling road, i'm sure everyone here would like to see it being mapped.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (jimmy8v)*

Mapping date stil 4th May, I've been busy with the interior, just finished the black dashboard swap and started getting all the sound deadening off the car. I had to make some new seat bracket for my Recaro ProRacer 99 SPG seat. The VW Motorsport gearshifter is just quality.
Trust me lads, you've waited long enough for someone to do an R32 ITB, I'm sure you can wait a few more weeks for a video clip


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

if your going through the truble of removing all the sound deading material why have a dash in at all, you could save another 5-15lbs, and damn that thing is going to be a NA rocket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us posted with updates of the most bada$$ engine ever








holding my breath till may 4


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Dirt32)*

Nice shifter. Sequential or just a short shifter ?


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

Just as a question, are you worried about the cooling fan, only on half the radiator, just seems like it wouldn't cool as well as it needs to, atleast not as well as it would here in hot and humid GA. Maybe a custom radiator would work better, just a thought, i am sure you have thought of it before, this kind of project doesn't just get thrown together. Nice Work!! can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (18turbo13)*

I'm fitting a second fan on the front to sort the cooling out.
It's a VW Motorsport gear shifter mech with custom tower. If had a spare £10k for a sequential box I wouldn't be tuning a 1994 Vento now would I! Crazy as it sounds I'm working to a tight budget and Grant Motorsport have done a lot of development work on this conversion without charging me for their time. They are very good at getting VW Motorsport parts at knock down prices, hence the reason I bought the shifter mech from them.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

http://media.putfile.com/R32-ITB-Revving
http://media.putfile.com/R32-I...r-Run

As promised I had the mapping yesterday and I have added two video clips. I’m new to this putfile.com site which was recommended so I hope the clips play. There was mention of 72 hours wait before clips were thumb nailed? If they don't work don't panic, I've sent a cd of all 5 clips to my mate PhatVR6 and he will try and upload them.
The dyno curves look very clean with no unusual spikes or blips and the air/fuel ratio plot was perfectly flat. Although I was happy with the 220 lb/ft torque on the throttle body set-up the power was restricted by the standard VR6 CAT (2" at the flange) and the 2 1/4” exhaust system. The exhaust is being changed and a de-cat pipe fitted next week before running up the power map again. On the way the car feels now after the road test I’m confident of figures in excess of 300bhp. Dyno plots will be posted once I’m satisfied there are no more simple gains to be made.
I’d like to thank Steve Greenald for his mapping expertise he did a cracking job with the fuelling. I was worried about the CO levels on the ITB set-up but with a UK MOT pass rate at 0.2%, we achieved 0.01%. The car is very clean even when run at 160mph.
Finally, the video clip, I hope it does the car justice as my ears were in pain with the induction noise at 7,000 rpm. Standing 2 feet away from the intakes without ear protection was a mistake! 










_Modified by Vento_Gareth at 1:47 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

music to my ears







, I think you should easily see more than 300bhp, anthony, 95GLX is pushing around 320ish BHP, 251whp, with just cams, CAI, software, and exhaust, with ITB I think one should be able to achive 340bhp ish, is your head port and polished? Anyway very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us posted on updates


----------



## tru3 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

whoa! that gave me goosebumps!! nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (tru3)*

I bought quicktime pro 7 just so I could keep that video FOREVER


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

damn i need a new monitor..















very nice man..


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Dirt32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirt32* »_music to my ears







, I think you should easily see more than 300bhp, anthony, 95GLX is pushing around 320ish BHP, 251whp, 

Where did you get those #'s for Anthony's car - he is nowhere near those numbers.


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Where did you get those #'s for Anthony's car - he is nowhere near those numbers.

I thought they sounded a bit optimistic


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

I would be happy with a true 300bhp dyno figure with my engine, any more than that I'd be going through clutches every 5 minutes. There are so many variations in dyno results these days, I will be basing my dyno plots on the Superchips dyno which is used for the calibration of the VW Cup race cars. The reason for this is it is calibrated every 2 months and it can be compared to other race cars.
Out of interest changing the exhaust and fitting a de-cat pipe gave 13bhp at the wheels on the GMS rollers.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Are you running stock compression on that motor? If not I think your 300bhp figure is highly possible.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

I would think that headers would show even more gains. Ashley builds nice exhaust systems and they have VR6 headers. Not sure if they are just for the 12v engine. I found this model number on their site. AVWM 20 - VR6 Race 6-2-1. http://www.ashleycompetitionexhausts.com/index.htm
I can't wait to get my genie headers back from the shop. They are going on my mk4 12v big valve head. I'm hoping for a 10 to 15 whp gain. Keeping my fingers crossed. 










_Modified by EVIL6 at 7:24 AM 5-8-2006_


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Where did you get those #'s for Anthony's car - he is nowhere near those numbers.

If by nowhere near you mean 241 All Wheel on a mustang Dyno... well you are correct. 
Who knows what this would be on a 2 wheel drive Dyno jet but I'm pretty sure he'd gain the extra 10hp you are saying he was no where near.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

My Grant Motorsport 6 branch manifold is very similar to the picture attached, he made one using 24v headers and a 6 branch system from one of his race cars. It would have been nice to use the performance twin CAT's from Miltek but there is very little room so a large single CAT is on the cards or non at all until the emissions test once every 12 months.
I'm confused with these power figures as I know full well the R32 running in the VW Cup with big valve head, cams, full Miltek exhaust is only running 280bhp. I know it's tuned for torque but still, how do you expect mine to reach 340bhp, 100bhp over standard with no forced induction? I know the GMS engine is strong but come on lads you can't be serious and expect 100bhp gains from a mildly tuned NA engine with standard compression. I'm only running the 264 duration Schrick cams not sume crazy 300+ race cams. I'm not saying 340 isn't possible but seriously unpractical for a fwd road car wouldn't you say?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

damn something tells me 12v's are antiques lol.


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Where did you get those #'s for Anthony's car - he is nowhere near those numbers.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2558517
251.5 AWHP on a mustang dyno


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8t (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

wow so sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (RiegerGTB1.8t)*

track this topic....


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

that's stupid. I'll give ya $5 for it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

oh. my. god. insane, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Dirt32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirt32* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2558517
251.5 AWHP on a mustang dyno

I thought you were referring to his 12v ITB'd motor.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Thank God i have my sound fixed


----------



## Wiberg (Nov 18, 2003)

Any updates on this amazing project..??


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wiberg)*

I am surprised it took me this long to find this thread. Great reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_I'm hoping for a 10 to 15 whp gain. Keeping my fingers crossed. 









_Modified by EVIL6 at 7:24 AM 5-8-2006_

I gained over 9whp by taking that same header off.


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

well ive waited since march 16th for a sound clip/ video. i find the links to some but theyre not working







. arrrrrghhhh!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 BeelzeDub)*

They worked for me







.
SOunds WICKED!


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 BeelzeDub)*

it worked for me you have to have quicktime to view it
the video clip sounds crazy man i love


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

PURE ITB SEX


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

that one second video sounds like you are not using the cam controll at all.







if you are how are you configuring it? intake cam open/shut at what rpm


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

I've just done a Performance VW Magazine shootout with the Vento 3.2 ITB and ran a 5.4 0-60mph and 0-100 in 12.0 with a qtr mile terminal speed of 111mph and a 13.7sec. I thought the times were O'K considering the very slippy conditions on a concrete road surface and the car being fwd and weighs in at 1200kg.


----------



## 2LiterGTI (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

ssick set up,
but i thought if you had different length horns or whatever those are called, it gave you different performance characteristics. if that is true, wouldnt having shorter ones on 3 cylinders and longer ones on the other 3 throw things off? or make it run strangely


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (2LiterGTI)*

the intake horns are offset because the intake tracts inside the head are not all the same length. The cyls in the rear bank have a long intake and short exhaust runner, while the front bank has a short intake and long exhaust. What you do with this is put the long horns on the front cyls that way the distance from the end of the horn to the intake valve in the head is roughly equal.


----------



## 2LiterGTI (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

ahh yes....thats makes perfect sense now....so if you were to do that to say...an AEG, they would all be the same because it's a 4cyl with equal distance to the cylinders.
thanks for the clarification!


----------

